# anyone using an iPhone to mark way points? if so how?



## dr_beerman (Mar 7, 2011)

I was thinking about trying to use my iPhone to mark way points. Is anyone already doing this? How? thanks


----------



## dr_beerman (Mar 9, 2011)

got "GPS Kit" from the app store. looks promising


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 9, 2011)

Get the navionics map for your area. Its much better and is just like using a card in your gps fishfinder.


----------



## bigbadgixxer (Mar 9, 2011)

yea like he said i went to app ators on my andriod it was like $13.50 for the app for east usa


----------



## Derek (Mar 9, 2011)

bigbadgixxer said:


> yea like he said i went to app ators on my andriod it was like $13.50 for the app for east usa



have you checked it out yet? what info do you get with it?


----------



## dr_beerman (Mar 9, 2011)

got the Navionics app for the iPhone...first impression it looks way more powerful than the GPS Kit...I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Dave11 (Mar 9, 2011)

Please keep us updated on how this works out for you. I was thinking of doing something similar. I sometimes use my garmin to clock my speed. Might be able to save waypoints on that as well.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone know if there is a way to send those points to a fish finder?


----------



## Mpd165 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have been contemplating downloading the navionics app. For the time being I have been opening my maps app, then pressing the arrow at the bottom left corner to show my exact location. From that point if you press the circle (home) and top (power) at the same time and it will take a snapshot of your current screen, showing the blue dot on the map at your exact location. It's not real detailed, but gives me a rough idea where i'm at and where I caught fish. You can zoom in or out to your preference prior to taking the snapshot of the screen.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 11, 2011)

Mpd165 said:


> I have been contemplating downloading the navionics app. For the time being I have been opening my maps app, then pressing the arrow at the bottom left corner to show my exact location. From that point if you press the circle (home) and top (power) at the same time and it will take a snapshot of your current screen, showing the blue dot on the map at your exact location. It's not real detailed, but gives me a rough idea where i'm at and where I caught fish. You can zoom in or out to your preference prior to taking the snapshot of the screen.




Get the navionics its 10 bux for iphones.

However, I dont think you can transfer your waypoints.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Mar 11, 2011)

You can't transfer through a connection. The only way you can transfer waypoints and taking the long & lat and plugging it into you main unit or vise versa.


----------



## FSNMachine (Mar 22, 2011)

I was at a boat show and the Navionics rep was showing me the INAVX app and it looks pretty slick.


----------

